# Buying A Camper



## Josht81tx (Jul 12, 2015)

First time ever posting here. Hey everybody! Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Josh, 33, in Texas. I've never owned a camper of my own before but I have a lot of experience with my parents'. I've lived in apartments my whole adult life and I think I'm going to make the plunge to a camper full time. The one I have my eye on is a used Hornet Lite. I'm also looking to relocate so it'd be nice having a "home" I can pick up and haul to another location. Any advice is much appreciated. I'll be perusing the topics here and trying to learn what I can.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Josh.  I would do some more research if I was planning on fulltiming.  Most of the lites are not made for fulltiming and very few are.  Having said that in our travels I have seen fulltimers in tents, vans, Scamps, Cassitas to hugh Mh.  Dont know what size you want but the scamps are pretty good.  What will you tow with?


----------



## akjimny (Jul 20, 2015)

Josh - what to get depends on what you have for a tow vehicle.  If you have a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup, a fifth wheel trailer would be my way to go.  Bedroom upstairs, plenty of room downstairs and generally a good sized bathroom.


----------

